
Greasemonkey replacements for Firefox add-ons - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/80589/customize-web-greasemonkey-firefox-add
======
imd
Do Greasemonkey scripts actually leak less memory than extensions? I use both,
but extensions are much better for when you want to customize behavior. Most
userscript writers don't know how to use Greasemonkey's customization
features, and they aren't very powerful anyway.

~~~
windsurfer
Except greasemonkey is very easy to modify if you're a programmer. I
frequently modify the code in a userscript to my particular liking.

~~~
imd
OK; I've done that too. Userscripts are definitely better for hackers, but the
article claims they're also better because they don't leak memory and
extensions do. Is that true?

~~~
windsurfer
Might be. Extensions tend to stick around for your entire browsing session,
while most userscripts are page-specific and thus are only run when a page
match is encountered.

